# Reclaimed Basketball Court Floor



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

Has anyone tried to salvage an old basketball court floor?

I have access to a 50×80 basketball court that appears to be in good condition. I am trying to decide how much it would be worth (I'll have to buy it). Also wondering how hard it is to remove.

I would appreciate any information you guys could provide.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not sure, but I think that the bball courts are glued and nailed. If so, you are in for real work. If not glued, you will still have a LOT of nails to remove. I got some 3/4" oak flooring one time and by the time that I planed it down to a useable size, I had a little of 1/2" material. I would not do it again, but that's just me. Others will possibly have better information for you. Good Luck with your venture. That is going to be an awful lot of wood and will make many nice projects, if it all works out.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

My neighbor removed one from a college gym. It was not glued and it was nailed to 2X4 that were on the floor on edge. He used a prybar that went over the edge of a 2X material to lift the flooring.

The edge had a lot of grit so when he planed it the blade ended up with lots of knicks. It wasn't the surface but wax and grit from shoes that were into the spaces between the boards.

His was maple and he loves it. And yes lots of nails.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tell them that you'll remove it for $1000.00 and you get to keep all of the salvage material. They know they would have to pay someone to remove it.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is a table that was made by "Proclamator" from a gym floor.










Here is a link to the project page where it came from. This fellow might be able to answer some of your questions if you PM (private message) him.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

"Tell them that you'll remove it for $1000.00 and you get to keep all of the salvage material. They know they would have to pay someone to remove it." Quote from Karson, that is a good starting point.
I worked as a plumbing sub for a general contractor that razed an old bowling alley to build a new medical out patient facility…He got paid "prevailing wage" ($49 hr per man, general laborer + benefits) and sold the wood to boot.
If this is a school, and I assuming it is, they have to pay prevailing wage for labor. Go for it, place a bid. For heavens sake do not pay them for your time for some wood.


----------

